# R Series in a Trainer



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

We had a group Computrainer ride the other night and one of the new guys has a RS or R3 (sorry, I am not that familiar with Cervelos). One of the gals at the bike shop noticed a real severe flex in the rear of the bike. It was so bad he could get the trainer to walk. It is not like the rider was an animal or anything, quite the contrary. He probably weighs in the 140-150 range and I would guess he was putting down less than 170 watts on average. Has anyone else experienced this severe flex?


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

*R3 in a Cycleop Fluid*

I've been using my 58 cm R3 in the Cyleops Fluid 2 all indoor season with no issues. No excessive flex, no movement, no problems.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

ditto, no issues with the R3 in a cyclops for a couple of years now


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

170 watts shouldn't make any bike walk in a trainer. Are you sure it was properly attached?


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

California L33 said:


> 170 watts shouldn't make any bike walk in a trainer. Are you sure it was properly attached?


I can't say I checked the setup, but the shop is good about making sure you have the right cheapy skewer and setting up the newbies. I was in the front row and he was in the back so I could not witness the swaying myself. The shop kept the bike to check it out, but there was nothing obviously wrong. It just seemed weird hearing from both the rider and gal how the thing was swaying.

I'm sure there were times he was putting down more than 170, and that is probably when it walked. 170 was close to his average. Point being he may have put 300 or 350 down as spike. No way was any kind of serious power sustained.


----------

